# Stretch & Sweep



## moondoggie (Apr 16, 2006)

Hello 

I am booked in for a stretch & sweep on Wednesday when I wil be 5 days overdue.  Can you possibly tell me how successful this procedure is?  Also, if successful, how long after the stretch & sweep will things "get moving"?  What should I expect after the stretch & sweep?

Thanks for your help!!!

Carrie
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

the strech and sweep is a bit of a 'rough' smear, if that makes sense ? 

Your midwife will assess your cervix and the attempt to 'sweep' around it which in turn should stimulate it and initiate your hormones to take over and carry on the labour process.

It can be very successful and especially if you are ready anyway, keep active, eat fresh pineapple, get some raspberry leaf tea tablets and consider some early nights with your DP, making sure that the earth moves for both of you. Sperm contains the same sort of thing as the prostin that is used in inductions, need I say anymore   (soryy if tmi!)

You may feel period type pains after the sweep, keep moving around and just wait and see.

Take care x


----------



## moondoggie (Apr 16, 2006)

Hi Oink,

Thank you for your speedy reply.  I'm already doing the raspberry leaf tea and pineapple and being active and spending "quality time" with dh   so hopefully this stretch and sweep will be the answer!!

Carrie
xoxoxoxo


----------



## moondoggie (Apr 16, 2006)

hi oink,

i had my stretch and sweep yesterday   mw could only use one finger but my cervix is soft and forward and she thinks i will labor naturally.  in case i don't, i've been booked in for induction next thursday.  what i was wondering is i've had brown stringy mucous since about 4pm yest (sweep was at 11am) and started feeling crampy today and more brown stringy mucous.  i've assumed this is a show brought on by the sweep but dh said it could just be congealed blood.  do you know which it is?  don't want to get my hopes up in case it doesn't mean things are happening!!

thank you xoxoxo


----------



## moondoggie (Apr 16, 2006)

think i've answered my own question bc i just lost the proper plug!!

xoxoxo


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

I'm excited for you too but remember that this can go on for a couple of days. Hopefully not but you never know. Remain active and try to have a nap later, preserve your energy for 'the biggy'!!!

Keep me informed

Take care x


----------



## moondoggie (Apr 16, 2006)

Oink,

Thank you for your reply   Let's hope it's not for a few days but I won't be surprised bc this baby doesn't want to budge LOL.

Thanks again xoxoxoxo


----------

